# I need lychees and lemons!



## Carlygee (Sep 18, 2019)

Please add me if you have these fruits. My market box will be full of grapes to trade!

ID: 3561 7624 202


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 18, 2019)

Carlygee said:


> Please add me if you have these fruits. My market box will be full of grapes to trade!
> 
> ID: 3561 7624 202



I need grapes, most of my friend list is lychees and lemons, mostly lychees which is what my fruit is...I fill my boxes but they get bought out fast though.


----------



## LilyLynne (Sep 18, 2019)

I have Lyches, but I added you both. Looking for more active friends


----------



## Siva (Sep 18, 2019)

I am in need of lemons. My fruit is lychee. I have added you both and am filling by market boxes now

My friend code is 7876-1290-955


----------



## moth (Sep 18, 2019)

Added you! my fruit is lychees, still need grapes and lemons for the quests ^^

FC is 9953 2538 806


----------



## symdrawshapes (Sep 18, 2019)

heya!! i have grapes but i need lychees and lemons too :,^) my fc is 4267-3719-333 :^)


----------



## Greninja (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey guys! I am in need of lemons too! I have lychees too offer! my fc is (0957 6041 079)


----------



## Laura-Lee (Sep 19, 2019)

Carlygee said:


> Please add me if you have these fruits. My market box will be full of grapes to trade!
> 
> ID: 3561 7624 202



I have lychees, and need grapes and lemons. My ID is 9377 1149 032.


----------



## peesha (Sep 19, 2019)

*i have lychee to sell for cheap*



Carlygee said:


> Please add me if you have these fruits. My market box will be full of grapes to trade!
> 
> ID: 3561 7624 202



i have tons of lychee add me! i am also looking for coconuts and lemons within the next few hours ) add me!

ID: 7488-8229-606


----------

